# Looking to re-home our rescue to home with no kids



## dmsl (Jan 26, 2013)

We adopted a rescue from a high kill shelter in houston, hoping he'd do well with our family. We have an 8 yr old daughter who really wanted a lap dog (our golden is a bit big for that!) and against my husbands thoughts, we went rescue. It's just not working out after several months, even though he's settled in well, he is pretty independent and doesn't want to be held or picked up by children. We love the little guy, he has such a cute personality, loves his toys, plays well with neighborhood dogs, is about 7 months old, weighs 18 lbs & is prob. mixed with spaniel or westie we're thinking. He sleeps all night (upside down!) on our bed, is 95% potty trained, such deep eyes he has & such a sweet face! He would do best with someone who has high school kids, or an empty nest family. No aversions to men or anything, we don't really think he was abused, just found wandering a trailer park in houston & picked up by animal control. Walks well on a leash, loves to play outside & chase june bugs...follows me around the house & just likes to be with an adult. He is all white, a little golden at the base of his tail & both ears...super super soft & cute! Please privately message me if you are in the houston area & know of a perfect family with OUT young kids....I'm spreading the word in my neighborhood also, but thought I'd reach out to you maltese lovers also. My vet thinks he will be max about 22-25 lbs full grown. 

This is so hard to do, but we told our daughter we'd "foster" him and see how he did with kids. He is nippy to her and her friends if they try to pet him or pick him up...and I'm always there to supervise. Just not fair to our young daughter to grow up with a dog that won't let her love on him. I want him to have a home where he doesn't have to growl in defense for himself when he doesn't want to be picked up or feels scared around young people.

thank you all for being there and the advice that was given hoping we could work thru this. My husband just isn't the type to sit around for months watching him nip at our daughter unprovoked (he did it again this morning as she was watching tv, just jumped up by her on the couch & bit at her arm). I realize this may be puppy behavior as mentioned by others...but we've had several puppies in our married life & none of them acted this way. 

We will happily keep him until we can find a great forever home for him....where he'll continue to be spoiled as he should. I don't want him going to a different "foster" home then to another forever home...this is very difficult to say the least. If we didn't have a young child, he is just the perfect little addition. He's certainly not full maltese - too big for that - but would make a great medium size fluff for someone who is widowed or empty nesters...or with high school kids. 

I know many of you probably think we should give it more time, but my husband is adamant that he's had several months with our daughter feeding him, giving treats, giving him toys, etc and he still seems to search her out & just lunge at her. I really do feel he thinks she is a litter mate, but we can't continue this. There is a good match out there for him, and we will wait patiently for it to be revealed to us. I would never return him to a shelter or do craigslist. 

Thank you all for being there & understanding....we do feel we saved his little life & learned about him, and now are empowered like other foster families, to place him in a good match of a home for him to thrive.

Blessings to all of you who rescue and rehabilitate these little creatures from God. They are all precious and deserve a soft bed and good food and much much love.

michelle


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm really sorry that you are unable to keep this precious little one  . Is hiring a behavior specialist an option for helping the pup work through some of this? If not, I hope that one of the other folks on SM has suggestions on Rescue organizations that may be able to help you find his forever home. Thank you for not returning him to the kill shelter and not putting him on Craigslist. Surely we can all help you figure out what will be in his best interest.


----------



## dmsl (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you summergirl..no, my husband had a bad experience years ago with a rescue & biting kids, and he just doesnt' believe we can take the chance of unpredictability with a rescue.

Like other fosters, we believe we can find the right home for him...i did find a rescue group in Austin tx, maybe they can help from there & us keep him...until a family is found - I am shocked with Houston as large as it is, there isn't a group here! No rush, just want to see if anyone here or on a few other forums (like the rv one I am a member of ) has anyone personally looking for a sweet older puppy. He travels well in our rv too! Happy little guy, just doesn't need a home with little kids.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Can you share some recent pix of him? My family is in Houston too so I can spread the word. My parents also have an RV and their dog has terminal cancer so they will be getting another dog at some point (but after she passes away) and they will definitely be getting a rescue. I am so sorry things are not working out with this little guy but his perfect home is out there!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

StevieB said:


> Can you share some recent pix of him? My family is in Houston too so I can spread the word. My parents also have an RV and their dog has terminal cancer so they will be getting another dog at some point (but after she passes away) and they will definitely be getting a rescue. I am so sorry things are not working out with this little guy but his perfect home is out there!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


OMG I was just thinking about you. I remembered you said your parents loved dogs and they were from houston. I am sorry to hear there dog has cancer poor baby. I hope we can spread the word and try to help this little dog in need in houston.


----------



## dmsl (Jan 26, 2013)

Y'all are great...I feel just awful, thank you for understanding & not bashing me! I know he can find a loving home with a couple who needs another fur kid!

Here are a couple of pics...will get a better one today up close.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

bailey02 said:


> OMG I was just thinking about you. I remembered you said your parents loved dogs and they were from houston. I am sorry to hear there dog has cancer poor baby. I hope we can spread the word and try to help this little dog in need in houston.


Yes! My dad is devastated and was ready to run out and adopt another dog right after they found out she only had a few months to live (but that was a few months ago and she's still going strong). But I convinced them to wait b/c that wouldn't be fair to her. They travel a ton in their RV and they love having a dog to go with them. So my dad thinks he wants another cairn terrier, but of course I am going to find them a maltese-ish. But I'd love to help network this baby and help find him a home!


----------



## dmsl (Jan 26, 2013)

Bless your heart StevieB!!! Even if your parents aren't interested (and bless their heart having devastating news delivered about their fur baby) maybe they know someone thru their rv travels who might be looking. Teddy really is a fun guy to travel with, has gone to Texas A&M several times with us (where our oldest is at college), to FL from here and back, no issues at all. Sometimes he'll sit in my lap up front, or sleep on the couch with our golden. 

Our oldest daughter really wants him too, but we know in Teddy's lifetime our daughter will probably marry & have kids...again, not something I want him to go thru or she and a hubby. 

thank you again from the bottom of my heart...we are in no rush, will wait for the wonderful home he needs.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

He is sooo adorable! I hope he finds a home! Is he fixed? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmsl (Jan 26, 2013)

Here's a pic I just took today....yes, he is neutered, up to date on all shots, on heartworm preventative, no fleas, tolerates his weekly bath as I've been "training" him that we do baths & brushing around here alot! haha! His little tail is getting "feathering" now, not sure how long it may get. Trust me, if we didn't have our skin child, this little fella would be staying with us!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh he is so adorable!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

He is so cute!! Is he crate trained? How does he do when left alone? What is his personality like? I will show them the pic, I don't think they want a puppy but you never know. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmsl (Jan 26, 2013)

He isn't crate trained as in he goes in himself...but we do use it when we leave him in the rv for very long. He does fine, doesn't whine or cry, no separation anxiety, even when I had him gated in my kitchen, I could walk thru the house to get laundry, etc & he'd just sit at the gate til I got back. He slept in the crate the first few nights in our room til I could trust he wouldn't potty during the night...then we're softies & like them on the bed, so that's where he is now at night. He'd cry a few minutes when we put him in, but not at all after about 5 min., and I think he was so jealous our golden was on the bed & he was the only one not! haha! 

He has a cute personality...playful of course, but he's about 7 months now, lost his fang teeth & some back ones too...loves chews like bully sticks, loves balls & bugs! He wanders in the back yard alone, but likes to look back & see you're there. He will let adults hold him & I turn him upside down like a baby in my arms, making sure he stays submissive & he's fine with me or my friends...just not kids. He's what I call an independent dog, fine to sleep & you walk in and out of the room...our friends have a 5 lb yorkie and you can't move in your chair without her jumping up & worried you're going somewhere! 

happy to answer other specific questions about him....his only bad habit, like most puppies I've encountered...they like wood! He's gone for a couple of my chair rungs, I put vicks vapor rub on them & he's left them alone. As long as he's occupied with a toy or playing, and wear him out, he sleeps & doesn't get into trouble. He gets the "zoomies" about 9pm like he knows it's almost bedtime, runs wild thru the house or outside & then poops (we've learned to take him right outside after the zoomies!), drinks, and is done for the night! He's really fun to have around! Never pottied in the rv, only peed once in my kitchen (gated) when I didnt' wake him before leaving on errands, now I wake him! Funny how they train us!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

He sounds adorable! I'll work it! And keep us posted too if you find any potentials. And I graduated from A&M too so Gig Em!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh, and can you tell me what part of Houston you are in?


----------



## dmsl (Jan 26, 2013)

Gig'em! We are in the Sienna Plantation master planned community near Sugar Land (Hwy 6 & Ft. Bend Toll Road area). I also found maltese rescue group in Austin that I've told them about him...but that I would want to be the "foster" and keep him here but them do the application screening for the perfect home...again, I don't want him to be shuffled from home to home...he's happy here & settled...so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

There is this rescue in Spring too, I see them a lot on Petfinder and they seem to be legit: So you might contact them.

Tiny Paws Chi Dog Rescue | Adopt Small Dogs | Houston, Spring, TX

My parents are all the way on the other side of town (almost to Spring), but my sis lives in Bellaire. I sent them an email and I will ask around. My parents are big suckers, my mom may just jump in the car and come get him! We're workin hard for you, little Teddy!!!


----------



## dmsl (Jan 26, 2013)

Celeta, I'm going to send you a private message, as I hate to put our travel plans on the internet!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

He's so handsome.:wub::wub: He sounds like he'd be a perfect match for a retired couple who don't have grandkids. Sorry it didn't work out. Clearly you love him and want what's best but I know that the biting issue with kids is very scary. God forbid he bites someone else's and ends up with animal control called on him. He might have been abused and scared by kids when he was little. I hope he finds a home. Celeta will work it, I know


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

StevieB said:


> There is this rescue in Spring too, I see them a lot on Petfinder and they seem to be legit: So you might contact them.
> 
> Tiny Paws Chi Dog Rescue | Adopt Small Dogs | Houston, Spring, TX
> 
> ...


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Praying he gets to where he is suppose to be. I wish you the best of luck. I know this is not easy for you.*
*God Bless, Nickee in Pa**


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

dmsl said:


> Y'all are great...I feel just awful, thank you for understanding & not bashing me! I know he can find a loving home with a couple who needs another fur kid!
> 
> Here are a couple of pics...will get a better one today up close.


You're doing the right thing to reach out and look for a new home for him,no one should bash that.
Sometimes we're just a temporary home when a dog is in need... A few members have rehomed their dogs and it's worked out better for all involved.

I feel if you're looking to rehome,something isn't right and a different environment is sometimes the best answer to that,especially if it can't be changed... Nothing wrong with that. You rescued him from a shelter so you have no idea what his past may have been..

It's hard to do , and hard to ask but it's the best thing for all involved. It's an act of love to want the best for a pet...

Like people sometimes dogs will bond to a person and not as much to another, just chemistry I guess.

When I got my two maltese puppies, we kept in contact with the breeder, not sure why,she kept in contact with us more than others who'd gotten puppies from her,she couldn't explain why either... 7 years later,she divorced, her ex husband later died,and the mother of my puppies and her latest mate ,after being passed around family and neglected and were on their way to be euthanized..
She called me to take them...so I now know why I was drawn to keep touch... Bitsy and Rylee were meant to be with us...even though she was the original owner, fate deemed that temporary...

Maybe you were meant to rescue and be there when he needed you and now it's time for him to find his furever home...


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

He is so handsome! I had a pup that I had for years, went to work with me every day and was awesome, until I had a baby. He went for her several times for no reason. I was fortunate that his goomer loved him as Much as I did and gave him a great home...with no kids. I'm sure the right family will be found. Thanks for working with him...


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Betty Johnson said:


> He is so handsome! I had a pup that I had for years, went to work with me every day and was awesome, until I had a baby. He went for her several times for no reason. I was fortunate that his goomer loved him as Much as I did and gave him a great home...with no kids. I'm sure the right family will be found. Thanks for working with him...


Not gonna lie, this thread and Betty's story here makes me very concerned and worried as I plan to have kids in the next few years... and I have two rescue malts with unknown pasts...  any words of reassurance?? I know my parents or my fiance's parents would take one or both if worst came to worst, but the thought of parting with my babies because of an issue like this terrifies me!! But I don't know what I would do if they went after my actual skin-baby... 

our family yorkie became very 'protective' for lack of a better word over my nieces when they were infants and actually bit my mother on the ankle when she walked by... it was the most startling thing, he NEVER bit her. He definitely has bitten me and my brother (we always had it coming) but never my parents... something about having the babies there set him off or confused him, all we could fathom was that he was protecting or being possessive of them... at least he didn't lunge at them or bite them, but any of these potential scenarios really worry me...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Not gonna lie, this thread and Betty's story here makes me very concerned and worried as I plan to have kids in the next few years... and I have two rescue malts with unknown pasts...  any words of reassurance?? I know my parents or my fiance's parents would take one or both if worst came to worst, but the thought of parting with my babies because of an issue like this terrifies me!! But I don't know what I would do if they went after my actual skin-baby...
> 
> our family yorkie became very 'protective' for lack of a better word over my nieces when they were infants and actually bit my mother on the ankle when she walked by... it was the most startling thing, he NEVER bit her. He definitely has bitten me and my brother (we always had it coming) but never my parents... something about having the babies there set him off or confused him, all we could fathom was that he was protecting or being possessive of them... at least he didn't lunge at them or bite them, but any of these potential scenarios really worry me...


Courtney: Remember this fluff is 7 months old. Puppies are high energy and nip/play bite everything. 

For a different perspective, you also want to look at Hunter (Hunter's Mom). Hunter is also a rescue who was older when Conor was born and he's being a wonderful big brother to his skin brother.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Teddy is SO CUTE. So glad you came here. Celeta, you are so sweet.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Michelle I sent you a PM.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't help at all... I just want to say that I believe you are doing the right thing. You will find him the right home. Good luck to you and that cutie pie pooch.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Hello again Just thinking of you. Did things work out with finding a new Home?*
*Post a up-date i would love to know. Nickee in Pa**


----------



## dmsl (Jan 26, 2013)

Will keep y'all posted...we're trying to hook up a meeting with Stevieb's parents soon! thanks for checking!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh, that would be great. Fingers and paws crossed!!:chili:


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Aww wonderful news. I hope all goes well.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

dmsl said:


> Will keep y'all posted...we're trying to hook up a meeting with Stevieb's parents soon! thanks for checking!


Oh I hope that they are the forever family. Keep us posted  .


----------



## Mersada (Mar 15, 2013)

I found a terrific forever home for a malti I couldn't keep because of barking issues in my condo. I advertised on craig's list and found someone in the country with no neighbors and I was upfront with her. Don't knock Craig's list....you'd be surprised.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

If it ends up being a good fit, Steve would have an Uncle Teddy! I'll keep y'all posted!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

StevieB said:


> If it ends up being a good fit, Steve would hae an Uncle Teddy! I'll keep y'all posted!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


OMG that would be awesome!!! It's so funny how I thought about your parents when this was first posted. (it could be a sign) :thumbsup:


----------



## dmsl (Jan 26, 2013)

Sad to report it wasn't a good fit...no worries, he's safe with us until the perfect home comes....or he stops his nipping already! hehe...we do love him...happy to give it more time as we wait. Still working with daughter & she really loves him too...will keep y'all posted! Thanks to Celeta & her mom for trying!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Awe I was really hoping he would have fit in.....


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Me too! I am super bummed, and so is Steve b/c he was wanting a cool uncle. My mom said Teddy is so sweet and a beautiful dog, but I think it was just a combination of him being a little bigger than they were expecting and second thoughts about a rambunctious youngster and the effect it would have on their sweet old lady. Logically waiting for a while is the best thing, but we gave it a shot, we were hoping maybe there would be a magical connection or something. But I am definitely going to share him with some of my kidless/older kid friends in Houston. And like Michelle said, who knows, maybe things will settle down at their house and Teddy will transform into a kid loving little buddy!


----------



## dmsl (Jan 26, 2013)

I wanted to update all you wonderful caring people on SM, I have listed Teddy with 2 different rescue groups here in the Houston area, hoping they can screen applicants, do home visits, etc and find a loving home for him. We really feel this is best for all involved and I want to thank all of you again for all your advice & help! 

I plan on staying with the group, as we will head down the road of finding a little maltese again for our daughter to love and grow up with once Teddy finds his forever home. 

I love reading all the past posts on various subjects, such good advice and product info to be found here! Also, we've been reading on the show breeders here in TX, as we will go that route for sure.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh I Wish Teddy the best of luck. *
*Bless you sweet Boy****
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I was just thinking about Teddy today! He'll find his perfect home soon! There are lots of great breeders in Texas!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I just saw this.... great thread  

Going through local rescues to help you find Teddy a new home is a great idea. They are often willing to help if you are willing to keep the dog until placement is found. When I had to rehome my big young dog when I got sick, I asked for them to find a furever home or a foster... and I'd keep her until one or the other opened.


This isn't to tell you to keep him, don't take it that way. Just an explanation of his behavior, I guess. Many puppies and young dogs who haven't been around small children before get nervous or uneasy around them. Young children (under 12, here) have a very different energy than older kids or adults. A young child's energy is chaotic. Even if the child is calm. Their energy changes subtly and quickly. They also have higher pitched sounds. This often confuses dogs who are not used to young children. It may not be he isn't good with them, your daughter and her friends are just completely unknown to him.

In my experience - unless a puppy was introduced to children while still with their mother (those first 8-12 weeks) they will have issues of some sort. I think it's almost a learned thing - they see their mother and siblings interact. The whole "litter socialization" benefits thing. Grace was raised with young kids at her breeder- she loves them - all sizes and energies. Gus was not (puppy mill) - and he took about a year to adjust to kiddos. He is still unsure about some of them who are loud and rambunctious, he would never let a child pick him up (but I know he wouldn't bite or nip, he would just wiggle and escape), and I had him around small kids from the very beginning when he came home at 8 weeks. 

It does take time to "desensitize" a new thing like young children (because each child is different - different energy, different sounds), so I can understand why rehoming him with a child-less family is best.

I had to rehome a dog, and it was very hard. But it was the best thing for both of us. She was very happy at her foster home - they introduced her to agility, and they had a "pack" of dogs for her to play with - and a year later, the fosters decided to adopt her. 

I wish you and Teddy the best... hope he finds his furever home soon 



Courtney -- 

If I were you, I would start gently introducing small children to Ozzie and Lisa. Start maybe going to a park and just walking the very outside - go back as far as you need so they feel safe and nonreactive. Then slowly work toward the playground (can take months)..... If you have friends with kids, enlist them to help. Friends with kids with dogs is better - you can sit the kids down and ask them to sit still and not look at the dogs while the dogs sniff them.

You want it to be a gentle introduction since you don't know their pasts or if they are good with kids. But if you and DH are thinking about kiddos - start with your dogs now. It can take time, but it can be done.... And if they have issues - then you have time to figure out what to do...


----------



## dmsl (Jan 26, 2013)

We have found Teddy a wonderful retired home to live out his life in....I went thru a rescue group in houston so they would check people out, etc, and continued to foster him myself until the right application came thru. The gentleman has emailed me many times with questions, I've told them all about him, his habits, etc, sent pics and videos (they are out of town actually) . Their dog died suddenly 5 weeks ago 4 days after his yearly check up...they did the necropsy (sp?) the autopsy for doggies, and found out he had some aggressive type of cancer that filled an area near his heart & made it stop having room to beat. They seem to be caring, wonderful people that take their dog on errrands, let him sleep in bed, and is a huge part of their family. The wife still works part time, but seem to be young enough to handle the rest of the puppy stage plus enjoy him being 'top dog' for along time to come. It all 'goes down' saturday, so I'll update you once more when he settles in. Can't tell you how happy my heart is that he will have a great couple to be the only child with, and from his habits and schedule I sent them, they said it was like a do-over of their dog that just died. 

Thank you ALL for being there for us newbies with questions, help, advice and support and sharing your own stories of re-homing when things just didn't work out. What a wonderful group you are.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I just wanted to thank you for being such a wonder "foster" for your pup. You have done everything you can to make sure Teddy has the best forever home. I truly respect that. Please do keep us posted....and don't forget to encourage them to join SM so we can all continue to be Teddy's Aunts  .


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I!m so happy that you found a good home for Teddy!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Woo hoo! That is wonderful news! You were Teddy's stepping stone to get him where he needed to be! Love a happy ending!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Very good news!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> I just saw this.... great thread
> 
> Going through local rescues to help you find Teddy a new home is a great idea. They are often willing to help if you are willing to keep the dog until placement is found. When I had to rehome my big young dog when I got sick, I asked for them to find a furever home or a foster... and I'd keep her until one or the other opened.
> 
> ...



Great news about little Teddy!! :chili:

Tori: Luckily for me, I have two 3 year old nieces who live just 45 min away, and Ozzie and Lisa have been great with them... especially considering that their age, they are little terrors!! :w00t: 

The dogs are mostly afraid of them when they are hyper and running around chasing them, so they just run away and hide (mostly Lisa). Ozzie is not as scared of them, and will sit with them and lick them (much to their dismay!). Lisa is also much more scared of people, whereas Ozzie is much more scared of other dogs.

I think I am mostly scared of having a newborn around them all the time, and that whole adjustment. When we have family gatherings, they only last a day and then the dogs come home to peace and quiet. I just hope they don't get jealous if/when we have a baby around... but this won't be for another 3-4 years!!!


----------

